# Time to consolidate some pics...



## chinacats

Wow, in addition to spending a lot of time around these parts, it's rather obvious from the number of posts that I've had here over a few years that I talk too much:lol2:

Anyway, figured it would be a good time to maybe document some of the knives I've owned over the last few years...and a few that are still around.

I'll start with a pic of my favorite knife when it was new:







Handle as new:






With a few of it's friends at the time:


----------



## marc4pt0

Hmmmmm.... go on


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> Hmmmmm.... go on



+1 .... That Tilman was a great start [emoji39]


----------



## cheflarge

Yea, what the heck??? TEASE!!! :bigeek:


----------



## daveb

You going to have a special folder for the "stainless" collection???


----------



## chinacats

marc4pt0 said:


> Hmmmmm.... go on



Well it sure won't be as interesting as yours...



daveb said:


> You going to have a special folder for the "stainless" collection???



Yes, I'm up to two stainless knives...about all I know to do with them is to take pics...they don't react right when I cut with them


So, I guess I'll stay in Europe for my second knife...this is by far the nicest knife I've ever bought...didn't quite fit what I was looking for, but really like Will's work and it won't be my last.

If it's not quite obvious yet, my photography skills need a bit of work and by the end of this thread I'll likely be looking at a camera and maybe a lesson or two on what to do with it.

This is a 210mm.

Cheers


----------



## bkultra

Can you hear that? It's your board begging for oil.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Subscribed!


----------



## alterwisser

chinacats said:


> If it's not quite obvious yet, my photography skills need a bit of work and by the end of this thread I'll likely be looking at a camera and maybe a lesson or two on what to do with it.
> 
> g[/IMG]



Whatever you do, don't buy a Canon!

It's the Shun of Cameras [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## chinacats

bkultra said:


> Can you hear that? It's your board begging for oil.



Yeah, kind of sad looking mahogany...been buttered a few times since...likely due again.

Figured I'd post a few that got a away that I likely shouldn't have sold.

First up was the first good knife I sold, in fact I missed it so much that I've since replaced it with another--Kochi V2












This one I've tried to replace without success...I've used other 240's and even a 210...should have never sold my first 240 Shig gyuto:







Nothing crazy about this choil shot, but it was the best cutter I've owned to date.


----------



## chinacats

This is another one I feel a bit of remorse about unloading...a really great knife, awesome steel and just a nice balance between thin and enough beef to do the job. Sweet profile and almost nicer kanji...

Singatirin V2 honyaki:


----------



## Dardeau

I keep waiting for one of these to show up on bst


----------



## brainsausage

That singatrin looks way different then the one that Jacob sent out in the passaround a few years back. Might just be the angle but that one looks much more akin to a KS profile-wise. I remember really liking Jacob's, and almost picked one up when Maxim had them on sale awhile back.


----------



## spoiledbroth

you are not the only one who noticed the KS profile in that photo evidently.


----------



## chinacats

It was almost identical in size to a KS...Knife was 250mm x 46mm and 174grams...again, really wish I had held onto this one. The geometry was better imo than the KS that I owned.


----------



## chinacats

My one stab at finding a use for a full size suji...didn't so much find my love for it...cheapo steel, overpriced knife...did take a nice patina.

Kikuichi 270 slicer:


----------



## panda

I have the same suji, not great but a good beater as it's durable and doesn't flex. Sure is a pita to thin though.


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> I have the same suji, not great but a good beater as it's durable and doesn't flex. Sure is a pita to thin though.



Yeah, monosteel knives are some of my favorites, but ideally if it is mono then it should come from the maker thin enough that you don't have a lot of work to do...you can tell by my wide ass bevels how thick that knife was and that was after some thinning. Here's one that you recommended--I don't have a lot of pics of it because I didn't keep it for very long. I totally understand why people love these knives but this one just didn't cut the way I wanted and was going through too many knives at the time to deal with it:O. A Takeda is something every knife knut should own at some point because it is truly one of the few unique knives on the market...thin but hefty and really a beast...should be great knife for a pro that knows how/doesn't mind putting in the work. Alongside my (monosteel) KS of the same time period. Only thing I truly hated about the Takeda was the damn glue blob on the handle. :biggrin: Once again, the mahogany is in some need of lubrication.:laugh:


----------



## marc4pt0

I STILL need to try out a KS 240. I've tried a 270, and I've tried some clones (the Sakai I really liked), but never the real 240...


----------



## panda

didn't even know you tried one, only one miss though right? haha i totally know your taste in knives now. you would have enjoyed kochi migaki's grind. moved on cause i didn't like the steel. grind/profile i can fix to a point, steel can't do anything about!


----------



## chinacats

marc4pt0 said:


> I STILL need to try out a KS 240. I've tried a 270, and I've tried some clones (the Sakai I really liked), but never the real 240...



I would highly recommend trying a 240...length (~251) just seems right for the profile. Mine from Rakuten needed a bit of work, I believe I will buy another at a point from Korin. I've tried similar profiles but really can tell that the KS hits a sweet spot. Mine was ~47 at the heel when I sold it and for whatever reason the low height didn't bother me with this knife and I generally look for 52+ on a new knife.



panda said:


> didn't even know you tried one, only one miss though right? haha i totally know your taste in knives now. you would have enjoyed kochi migaki's grind. moved on cause i didn't like the steel. grind/profile i can fix to a point, steel can't do anything about!



Yep, your only miss on recommendations for me...and still was a very good knife. You more than made up for it with the call on the Watanabe


----------



## chinacats

marc4pt0 said:


> I STILL need to try out a KS 240. I've tried a 270, and I've tried some clones (the Sakai I really liked), but never the real 240...



I would highly recommend trying a 240...length (~251) just seems right for the profile. Mine from Rakuten needed a bit of work, I believe I will buy another at a point from Korin. I've tried similar profiles but really can tell that the KS hits a sweet spot. Mine was ~47 at the heel when I sold it and for whatever reason the low height didn't bother me with this knife and I generally look for 52+ on a new knife.










panda said:


> didn't even know you tried one, only one miss though right? haha i totally know your taste in knives now. you would have enjoyed kochi migaki's grind. moved on cause i didn't like the steel. grind/profile i can fix to a point, steel can't do anything about!



Yep, your only miss on recommendations for me...and still was a very good knife. You more than made up for it with the call on the Watanabe I probably would like the Migaki, but I'm so hooked on the V2 kurouchi that I can't see how anything from that maker could be better.:viking:


----------



## chinacats

This was my recent Kato...240...great knife but lost out in competition with the Watanabe so it hit the b/s/t. This knife had one of the nicest feeling chestnut handles I've used--nicest was my first Kochi.
















and after the heel fix...


----------



## chinacats

A few cleavers...the middle one is the model for my next custom.


----------



## chinacats

Some ODC...the top one is gone, but the Sab remains. 14", 12" and 10" chef's knives.


----------



## shownomarci

alterwisser said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy a Canon!
> 
> It's the Shun of Cameras [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



I'm a Pentaxian but still find it a bit harsh.  (It may be true though. )


----------



## alterwisser

shownomarci said:


> I'm a Pentaxian but still find it a bit harsh.  (It may be true though. )



Nikon vs Canon is not an Arena to play nice in [emoji12]


----------



## chinacats

I use an Olympus guy myself but am due for an update. Thinking either another Olympus or trying a Nikon. My only experience with Canon was not so great but I had a rather cheap model...couldn't seem to get accurate color.


----------



## alterwisser

chinacats said:


> I use an Olympus guy myself but am due for an update. Thinking either another Olympus or trying a Nikon. My only experience with Canon was not so great but I had a rather cheap model...couldn't seem to get accurate color.



See? Why risk it (again)? LOL

Seriously though, if you want to get bang for your buck, you can get an almost pro level DSLR with the Nikon D7100 or even the predecessor D7000 is still amazing (not much difference between the two, and the D7000 is often offered at amazing prices since the introduction of the D7100


----------



## panda

i'd want a nikon body/glass with foveon sensor if it existed.


----------



## marc4pt0

I use the Nikon D7000. Love it


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> I use the Nikon D7000. Love it



You Sir are a man of admirable taste!


----------



## chinacats

Pretty obvious from my pics that it's not just the camera's fault:O

240 Shig and 225 Marko (52100)







another pic of the Marko on a clean board for a change


----------



## chinacats

270 Semi-stainless Heiji...I'll be back for more Heiji, but next time in carbon. I actually liked the semi-stainless core but just couldn't find my love for the stainless cladding.


----------



## bkultra

Did you work on the finish of that Heiji?


----------



## chinacats

bkultra said:


> Did you work on the finish of that Heiji?



No but funny you ask as I often read about Heiji being poorly finished. This knife had one of the nicest most even finishes I've seen yet. 











And a few more Sab pics.


----------



## chinacats

And I just found a choil pic of the Marko so I should post that here as well...


----------



## Dardeau

It looks just like my Heiji did when it was new.


----------



## panda

i really like sab profile, if only they didn't have that damn fingerguard.


----------



## Asteger

chinacats said:


> 270 Semi-stainless Heiji...I'll be back for more Heiji, but next time in carbon. I actually liked the semi-stainless core but just couldn't find my love for the stainless cladding.



As a future semi-s Heiji owner, interested to know why you didn't dig the cladding? Gummy?

I like the finish on my carbon Heiji by the way. Not fussy but very practical and easy to maintain - lots more knives should be like this. Feels like a tool, not something you're afraid to disfigure. There was a bad lamination gap at the tip which many would complain about, but a couple of full stone sessions et voila, which I think is what Heiji would assume of us.


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> i really like sab profile, if only they didn't have that damn fingerguard.



Me too...and same for the fingerguard. Still a great knife though and one I really enjoy busting out for a meal.








Asteger said:


> As a future semi-s Heiji owner, interested to know why you didn't dig the cladding? Gummy?
> 
> I like the finish on my carbon Heiji by the way. Not fussy but very practical and easy to maintain - lots more knives should be like this. Feels like a tool, not something you're afraid to disfigure. There was a bad lamination gap at the tip which many would complain about, but a couple of full stone sessions et voila, which I think is what Heiji would assume of us.



Really, my problem was that it looked too good:scratchhead:...I'm used to carbon and somewhat as you're saying it's a tool and in my mind should look the part...damn knife looked from the side like it never got any use (other than the core steel which just darkens). I know that sounds a bit bizarre, but if you notice the knives I buy are almost all carbon and I just enjoy the look--once they've established a good patina. I also enjoy the feel carbon provides on the stones, but should mention that the semi-stainless he uses also feels really nice on the stones.

I've since added a couple of stainless knives, but really don't use them that often. Guess I need to post them as well.


----------



## chinacats

A couple of shorties...had to see if it was something I could find my love for, but not so much...

Shig santoku:






Mizuno santoku:





Carter nakiri:
















All were extremely good cutters, but just felt uncomfortable due to the length. Shig was the first nice wa handle I tried and fell in love. Carter was crazy thin and awesome but short on both length and height.


----------



## Casaluz

My favorite of all the pics you have posted is the Tilman, it is the one it makes me envious. I agree with your statement on the Takeda. I liked the Takeda Gyuto I had before I sent it to the B-S-T to make space for others. I also must confess that the shig santoku you posted is very appealing to me.


----------



## Asteger

chinacats said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a future semi-s Heiji owner, interested to know why you didn't dig the cladding? Gummy?
> 
> 
> 
> Really, my problem was that it looked too good:scratchhead:...I'm used to carbon and somewhat as you're saying it's a tool and in my mind should look the part...damn knife looked from the side like it never got any use (other than the core steel which just darkens). I know that sounds a bit bizarre, but if you notice the knives I buy are almost all carbon and I just enjoy the look--once they've established a good patina. I also enjoy the feel carbon provides on the stones, but should mention that the semi-stainless he uses also feels really nice on the stones.
Click to expand...


Missed this reply from before. Thanks. I get what you mean. Sounds like the semi-s steel would be good for a pro-kitchen or for a small knife, like the kind I'd like to see my wife use.



chinacats said:


> Shig santoku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shig was the first nice wa handle I tried and fell in love.



Oh, yeah. These are great handles and underappreciated, by someone very good at their craft.


----------



## chinacats




----------



## Customfan

Nice consolidation, like the martell, mizuno and Tilman... good collection!


----------

